# Can You Convert a 1 Piece Rod to a 2 Piece?



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Title says it all...I have an 8' Tica that I love but it's just a PITA as a 1 piece.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

yes you will need to make a spigot ferrule for it. This link has a little info that could be useful.
http://fiberglassflyrodders.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=12589


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a couple of rods I want to do this to . But will it effect the action at all ? Mh to ml 7ft Rod. Inshore jigging ... All my rods are one piece rods ,just want something I can leave in the truck is what is in mind. What something like this cost doing? Or am I better off finding a 2-pc ugly.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

just buy a 2pc ugly. Save time and money instead of converting.


----------

